# Audiphiles Fostex thx00 on massdrop



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 29, 2015)

I didn't know if anyone was into audio gear. Massdrop is doing a collaboration with Fostex that look really nice especially at that price point.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 29, 2015)

huh... audiophiles use yamaha ns10. cans are for kids


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 29, 2015)

lololol


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 30, 2015)

Haha. But in all seriousness as someone who spent ten years studying and doing music production (amateurish but still) I believe that there's a lot to be said for an unflattering reproduction in a room with decent acoustic treatment (which is nigh on impossible to get done properly for a decent price). Anyway, I'm obviously not a headphone guy so I'll bow out here :d


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 30, 2015)

Fostex have always made great stuff on OEM hardware. Denon also used to use that model, but it was scrapped due to fragile construction. Shame the new stuff doesn't sound quite as good.

I'm an Audeze man myself. Heavy headphones, but I am totally enamored with the bass reproduction. Same reason I still have my TDL Reference Series speakers.


----------



## lancep (Dec 1, 2015)

Thought about ordering those, or a pair of Hifiman 400i, which were on sale for $299 instead of $499, but just couldn't pull the trigger as I don't really use headphones much at all. The Fostex Massdrop sold out -- 1950 pairs -- in a few days, but the drop will likely be repeated in the future.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Since the Fostex are sold out I'm curious if anyone has tried the Oppo headphones. They make a great Blu-ray player so I thought this might carry over to headphones.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 1, 2015)

deleted


----------



## panda (Jan 29, 2016)

don't care about the audiophool stuff but curious how these sound
fostex studio model
too bad jbl pro doesnt make headphones, only consumer level stuff.


----------

